# speedtimer.xyz Request a Feature & Bug Report Thread



## CoderGuru (Jan 8, 2022)

Alright, I've now turned to you guys to request features for speedtimer. This thread is also for bug reports.

If you've got any feature you want, just reply to this thread, and it will be implemented if plausible. The same applies to bugs.

I have noticed quite a few bugs which I've started to fix, but here are some suggestion to new features:

- New tools (which ones?)
- More settings (which ones?)
- New games (which ones - I had an idea for OLL-Cross recog, so OLL pi, antisune, etc.)

Thanks!


----------



## CoderGuru (Jan 11, 2022)

Which would you guys want? Like for Offline Desktop app or Love for Online Cloud Login System


----------



## wuigukin (Jan 12, 2022)

Didn't know about this timer. My first impressions just looking around:

On the first load of the timer, the color doesn't change properly when holding space before starting it. It stays a flat white. Seems to work on subsequent solves, but even just doing a quick f5 will cause it to stay white when holding space.

The timer from the tools page seems to do nothing?

Cube list is interesting. Maybe allow sessions with specific cubes in the future to compare times?

I absolutely *love* that I can change the algs presented in the alg section. That's something I've wanted to see done for quite a while. So awesome!

However, it seems that (at least for the OLL's) the initial load doesn't work right either. The color for the yellow tiles was missing and made it very confusing to find the correct case quickly. Going to the settings and messing with the color option for algs seemed to fix it, but hard to say what the real problem/solution is.

The rotation button for spinning the alg images doesn't work most of the time.

Last gripe is probably not being able to figure out how to +2 or DNF easily. I found it after a while with the ? in the lower left, but felt it should be more apparent. Maybe add buttons to the solve time next to the "X" and scramble view buttons.


Awesome project - looks great so far. Again, really like that I can input my own algs to store, a nice feature for sure.


----------



## CoderGuru (Jan 12, 2022)

wuigukin said:


> Didn't know about this timer. My first impressions just looking around:
> 
> On the first load of the timer, the color doesn't change properly when holding space before starting it. It stays a flat white. Seems to work on subsequent solves, but even just doing a quick f5 will cause it to stay white when holding space.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the In-depth feedback! I’m fixing the timer glitches - the tools one - although I did try fixing the solid white glitch to no avail.


----------



## CoderGuru (Jan 12, 2022)

wuigukin said:


> Didn't know about this timer. My first impressions just looking around:
> 
> On the first load of the timer, the color doesn't change properly when holding space before starting it. It stays a flat white. Seems to work on subsequent solves, but even just doing a quick f5 will cause it to stay white when holding space.
> 
> ...


Are there any other suggestions on showing the shortcuts?


----------



## gsingh (Jan 12, 2022)

maybe you could add support for smart cubes?


----------



## CornerTwisted (Jan 12, 2022)

Competitive mode?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 13, 2022)

Adding an import feature fror cstimer would be great. I would definitely use your timer if I could add my solves from cstimer to it


----------



## CoderGuru (Jan 13, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Adding an import feature fror cstimer would be great. I would definitely use your timer if I could add my solves from cstimer to it


Got it - This will be one of the top ones on the list


----------



## CoderGuru (Jan 13, 2022)

gsingh said:


> maybe you could add support for smart cubes?


I do know how to do it using cubing.js, but don't have a smartcube to test it. If anyone is willing to keep on checking if it works on a demo site, it will probably become plausable


----------



## gsingh (Jan 13, 2022)

i can test it if you want


----------



## CoderGuru (Jan 13, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i can test it if you want


What smartcube do you have?


----------



## CoderGuru (Jan 13, 2022)

CoderGuru said:


> Which would you guys want? Like for Offline Desktop app or Love for Online Cloud Login System


I have made a start on a login system! If I find a way to add data to the system, then I can have it out pretty soon. Don't hold me by my word though...


----------



## gsingh (Jan 13, 2022)

i have a rubiks connected


----------



## CoderGuru (Jan 13, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i have a rubiks connected


Hmm.. Ill take a look at the module tomorrow


----------



## qwr (Jan 13, 2022)

request: source code online


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 14, 2022)

qwr said:


> request: source code online


His parents want it to be a solo project, they seem like they don't understand GitHub from what I've heard.

Or maybe his dad is Bill Gates and knows everything dunno.


----------



## qwr (Jan 14, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Or maybe his dad is Bill Gates and knows everything dunno.


EXTEND EMBRACE EXTINGUISH


----------



## CoderGuru (Jan 14, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> His parents want it to be a solo project, they seem like they don't understand GitHub from what I've heard.
> 
> Or maybe his dad is Bill Gates and knows everything dunno.


I was able to get the code public. Posting it now


----------



## CoderGuru (Jan 14, 2022)

qwr said:


> request: source code online











GitHub - SpeedTimerDev/SpeedTimer


Contribute to SpeedTimerDev/SpeedTimer development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com


----------



## CoderGuru (Jan 14, 2022)

CoderGuru said:


> GitHub - SpeedTimerDev/SpeedTimer
> 
> 
> Contribute to SpeedTimerDev/SpeedTimer development by creating an account on GitHub.
> ...


@Flowkap


----------



## wuigukin (Jan 14, 2022)

I can also test smart cubes. I have a Rubik's Connected and a Gan.

One thing that would be _awesome_ using smart cubes is an alg trainer that doesn't require me to set up a scramble first. Just throw random algs at me (from a selected set would be nice) and let me input alg after alg on the cube without needing to reset to check I executed correctly.


----------



## CoderGuru (Jan 14, 2022)

What should I do first?:

Like for Login System
Love for Smartcube Connection
Wow for Import from cstimer


----------



## CoderGuru (Jan 14, 2022)

Just a couple more votes...


----------



## CoderGuru (Jan 15, 2022)

Alright... I was fiddling around with firebase yesterday and figured out how to create accounts and whatnot which I can finish in a week or so. This will also make it easier for me to create smartcube connection which will come right after. Does that work?


----------



## qwr (Jan 16, 2022)

CoderGuru said:


> Alright... I was fiddling around with firebase yesterday and figured out how to create accounts and whatnot which I can finish in a week or so. This will also make it easier for me to create smartcube connection which will come right after. Does that work?


I like the idea of accounts because for cstimer I have to manually load and import saves. Actually there is a way to use server but I think it overwrites the current save?


----------



## CoderGuru (Jan 16, 2022)

qwr said:


> I like the idea of accounts because for cstimer I have to manually load and import saves. Actually there is a way to use server but I think it overwrites the current save?


Yes, there is, but I've made it so that if you already have stored solved, they will all be moved to your account, given if you have used this account for the first time. (If you have solves on your account and login onto the browser, where you also have times, they will be overritten - I can change this though.


----------



## Burrito (Nov 21, 2022)

CoderGuru said:


> I do know how to do it using cubing.js, but don't have a smartcube to test it. If anyone is willing to keep on checking if it works on a demo site, it will probably become plausable


I have a GAN i3, so Ill do it

also you could use open source bluetooth libs from cstimer


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 21, 2022)

Burrito said:


> I have a GAN i3, so Ill do it
> 
> also you could use open source bluetooth libs from cstimer


I thought this was long dead. Sorry I don’t really work on this anymore and I have had to get on with my studies but I will let you know if I for some reason need a tester.


----------



## katcubed (Nov 22, 2022)

CoderGuru said:


> I thought this was long dead. Sorry I don’t really work on this anymore and I have had to get on with my studies but I will let you know if I for some reason need a tester.


Aw man , was about to request for virtual cubes like the one csTimer has lmao /j A few of my fellow vcubers and I have always wanted a virtual cube multiplayer website/app/game or such where you can race other vcubers and see their cube update live too while racing lmao . I was working on one myself out of spite that no one else had done it yet but I haven't gotten back to it in a while ;<<


----------



## katcubed (Nov 22, 2022)

Solid timer website tho


----------



## Osric (Nov 22, 2022)

katcubed said:


> Aw man , was about to request for virtual cubes like the one csTimer has lmao /j A few of my fellow vcubers and I have always wanted a virtual cube multiplayer website/app/game or such where you can race other vcubers and see their cube update live too while racing lmao . I was working on one myself out of spite that no one else had done it yet but I haven't gotten back to it in a while ;<<



I am working on such a website. If you want to help test or code, please PM me. There is another thread where I have posted about my multiplayer ideas.

The i3 doesn't work with cubing.js's code yet. I do have it working in my codebase, but I don't have the accelerometer reverse engineered yet.

Osric


----------

